# اللهجة المصرية: مهو



## Haroon

مرحبا:
طلب مني زميل توضيح معنى كلمة مهو فأجبته بأن معناها بسبب واستشهدت بمثل: لم ضربت أخاك؟ يمكن أن يكون الردمهو (لأنه) هو الذي ضربني أولاً
فردعلي الزميل قائلا: في أغنية تقول مهو لاجيلك لتجيني - ومهو هنا معناها لديك خيارين أي بمعنى إما أو
فهل لديكم أمثلة أخرى تأتي فيها كلمة مهو بمعني مختلف ؟
جزيل الشكر​


----------



## Sun-Shine

.أرى أن معناها (هو) ضمير غائب في كل الجمل تقريبًا
لم ضربت أخاك؟
ما هو اللي ضربني الأول = هو (أي أخي) الذي ضربني أولًا

(_ما هو_ لأجيلك لتجيني = (هو) (ضمير يعود على كلمة ما حذفت وتم استبدالها بـ هو ​


----------

